# Workshop Do Over



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*Before*










Well the procrastination is over. My grandson Tyler is going to woodworking summer camp at the New England School for Architechtual Woodworking to learn shop safety and basic tool use. Now I have no choice but to clean up the shop and get it back on track so we can work on some projects together.

He came over this afternoon after school to help start the cleanup and thinning out. I think we made a lot of progress but before we started I took some before pics so everyone can see where we started. Tyler and my embarassment of a messy shop will keep me going. Will try and update at least once a week until we have what we want. If you see anything that you would like to suggest, please let us know.

Our number one project is to get rid of the junk and organize our wood storage. Wish us luck!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck, and don't disappoint us.;~)


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KenFitz said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want to teach your grandson a valuable lesson, I have a plan for you (get it… "Lesson Plan").

Learning the basics is soooo important. Hand tool use is critical! Power tools are quite mesmerizing. You need to remove/eliminate ALL temptation and distractions. To that end, I'm willing to help new/aspiring woodworkers. Send all your power tools to me. This is just my way of "giving back" or "paying it forward", let's get your grandson started off on the right foot (or hand in this case). Lol.

This is a great opportunity for both of you! Tyler gets to bond with his grandfather and you get FREE labor to reorganize your shop! Now, that's a win win situation!

Seriously, congratulations and good luck to both of you. You, for the chance to mentor your your grandson (a rare opportunity these days) and for Tyler's, yet to be determined, woodworking accomplishments.

Keep us posted your progress and Tyler's!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with DIY! This is a wonderful opportunity for BOTH of you! You are going to love working in a place that is neat and uncluttered and this is a great reason to get to organizing your place. I can't think of better motivation. I will also be looking on and following your progress. Good Luck!

Sheila


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KenFitz said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun project!


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

KenFitz said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the encouragement. We are really excited. Spent the day in there today and will do an update this evening

Ken


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*First we clean up and draw the plans*

I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.

I have always tried to live by a rule that I saw somewhere that says "every time you go in the shop, put 10 things away". Don't know where I saw it but for many years it was a hard and fast rule for me. When I got sick a couple of years ago that stopped for quite some time and the mess began to accumulate. Well it's back to the old rule again, only today I think I put away a lot more then 10 items.

Also spent quite a bit of time stacking wood that I had just thrown everytime someone came over looking for something. In one of the first pics I posted there is a sliding door in one side of the shop that was closed making the size of the shop 21 X 23 which is about 2/3 rds of the first floor of my old barn. Here is the pic early today:










As you can see I have picked up and put away a lot but it's hard to tell because there is so much still there.

When I opened the sliding door, it immediately expanded the shop giving an additional 12 X 12 of floor space with a lot of junk to get rid of but floor space none the less.










There was addition space forward of that on the other side so I built some wood racks and started stacking:










That's about all the progress for today but there is always this week to do some more. Nice thing is I can start and stop whenever. Over the next couple of days I will be drawing a new floor plan and indicating which tools I have. I will post with an initial layout looking for some thoughts from those of you who already have an efficient set up. Also going to redo the dust collection. I'm fortunate enough to be able to get under the shop so I think I will run my vacuum under the floor instead of up the wall and across the top. Would that cause a problem in efficiency for the vacuum?

Once again thanks for all the suggestions and it's onward and upward. Gotta schedule another afternoon after school for Tyler to come by to put his two cents in.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *First we clean up and draw the plans*
> 
> I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.
> 
> ...


I think I will start with putting one thing away. 10 is way to ambitious for me. 
Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KenFitz said:


> *First we clean up and draw the plans*
> 
> I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.
> 
> ...


As important as it is to put things away… It is more important not to pull out more than you put away!

Keep up the good work. Keep us posted!


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

KenFitz said:


> *First we clean up and draw the plans*
> 
> I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.
> 
> ...


My apologies on the pics disappearing. Still trying to figure out photo bucket. Will straighten it out once I find what I did wrong.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *First we clean up and draw the plans*
> 
> I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.
> 
> ...


I always embed my photos instead of linking them, Ken. That way if something gets moved, everything is still in your post. I use Picasa though so it may be different. 

In any case, I wanted to cheer you on in your endeavor. Reorganizing is not fun at the time, but once you are done, you will have a wonderful place to create!

Sheila


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

KenFitz said:


> *First we clean up and draw the plans*
> 
> I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.
> 
> ...


You are right about the photo's being moved. I guess that is what I did. As for the reorganizing not being fun, I'm not sure. Kinda enjoying it since the shop was really not the way I wanted it anyway so this gives me the opportunity to get it there.

On another subject, glad to see you had a good time on the rest of your trip. I really enjoyed the show in Saratoga and will definately go again next year. It was nice meeting you and I got a lot from your presentation that I can pass on to Tyler as he is itching to scroll some things.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *First we clean up and draw the plans*
> 
> I went out this morning to putter and ended up doing about 5 one hour sessions with coffee breaks inbetween. We really couldn't do anything yesterday because my youngest grandson made his first communion so we spent the day with the whole family which is always fun to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken! I am glad you liked the presentations. It was the first time that I did anything like that with that many people. It got a little easier with each presentation. I am going to be teaching an online scroll saw class here on lumberjocks in June so you and Tyler can both tune in. 

As far as the pictures go- when you link them, if you move them than their 'address' changes and the links can't be found. If you embed them here, the information is here on LJ's server and it doesn't matter if you move them around. I don't think there is any size restriction for our accounts, so I always embed them. That way if I change albums in my Picasa or anything like that, my posts here will still contain the pictures. It took me a while to figure it out also. But keep the pictures coming. I love seeing your progress!

Sheila


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*Cleaning House*




























Well I figured I better give a quick update. Our plan forward is to get rid of everything that will not stay. Guess I've been a bit of a pack rat over the last few years and it is time to give it up. My utility trailer is loaded for the second time and will hit the landfill at 8 tomorrow morning. We have a lot of recycle piles there so please don't think we aren't doing that because we are. I'm even getting rid of the old tools I don't use anymore by donating them on craigslist.

My first shp was outfitted with a Shopsmith Mark V that was given to me by my father-in-law in 1975. He had used it since he received it as a Christmas gift in 1954. I used it exclusively until 2002 when I started outfitting my dream shop for retirement. One year my wife even bought me a bunch of new parts for the Mark V including a brand new motor that never got installed since the other kept running like a Swiss watch until the day it left. A craigslist post ended up with a new woodworker and his buddy coming by to load it up. He was so excited I didn't have the heart to take any money from him. I wished him many years of woodworking, gave him all my shop smith tools, parts, books etc and opened up the first corner on this do over.

For those of you who's first thought is why didn't I pass it on to Tyler, you must know his eyes are more focussed on all the new stuff in the shop. He will be spending at least a day a week over here once school let's out.

I took a few shot today that still look cluttered but I finish today's post with a good feeling that we are making progress.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *Cleaning House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have the same problem and really need the room some of the stuff is taking up too. I will definitely have to do some cleaning up as well. Good luck in your continuing cleaning up.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *Cleaning House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is great to watch this Ken. No matter how small the progress may seem, you yourself can see how much you are accomplishing. Sometimes just by sorting through things and taking inventory makes us aware of things that were forgotten.

It is wonderful that you are donating things on Craig's List too. I am sure that the man who got your Shopsmith was very happy and grateful. It is nice to hear that there are still people like you who are just happy to see things they no longer need go to a new home and be used and appreciated.

Keep going! I enjoy seeing the progress a lot!

Sheila


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

KenFitz said:


> *Cleaning House*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement Sheila and Erwin. Getting a few more things done each day. Have a rolling scaffolding in the storage side that is loaded with rough wood that will be moved to its' home rack after dinner this evening. Then I can use the scaffolding to put in the pot lights for the 12 X 12 addtion. Then the scaffolding can go up on the wall racks that I installed to store them when not being used. I think it was a mistake to missuse it in the first place because all it did was clutter my storage area and make it difficult to get around. Next the insulation then the sheet rock for the ceiling. Gonna try and finish that in the next week or so. With all this great weather it is hard to be inside doing this but I keep the big doors and windows open so it's almost like being outside.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*Life interrupts*

Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.

So it's relaxation, sight seeing and good Irish food and drink for the next week. Will check in when we get back. Until then, happy woodworking.

Ken

P.S. Anyone have any must see woodworking stops here in Ireland?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

KenFitz said:


> *Life interrupts*
> 
> Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on 40 years!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

KenFitz said:


> *Life interrupts*
> 
> Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.
> 
> ...


Hi. Big welcome to the Emerald Isle, now officially broke and owned by a bank in Germany but who gives an
ess haitch eye tee!!
Hope the weather stays good and you and the Mrs have a great time. Lots to see and do in Dublin incl
Guinness, Croke park, Christchurch, The zoo. Mind the junkies on O'Connell St. though (clinic near-by).
Try to get to Galway if you can. We love it down there. Buzzing town. Great for the aul trad session. Any where along the west coast is gorgeous. Doolin in Co. Clare or out to Paudi o Shea's pub on the Dingle penn
in Kerry. The wind down there will knock the cobwebs off ya!
Nothing much wood related there, I know, but hey, relax your on holiday.
Let me know how your getting on.

Best regards,
M.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *Life interrupts*
> 
> Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you both Ken! I hope you have a wonderful week. Enjoy your adventure! 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KenFitz said:


> *Life interrupts*
> 
> Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.
> 
> ...


congrat´s with the fourty years , enjoy ,enjoy ,enjoy and get silly as a young cuopple 

Dennis


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

KenFitz said:


> *Life interrupts*
> 
> Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the well wishes. Jackie and I have made it to Tramore a beautiful sea side village. We are doing the B&B thing for the rest of our trip and think we have chosen well.

Murch, you have a beautiful country. Jackie and I like to stay off the beaten path so we see many places that most people don't. We are headed to Kerry then Dingle then up to Cong to spend a night in a castle. Will spend most of the time looking around the countryside rather then in the actual larger cities.

Can't believe BO followed us here. I told him i would seemhim AFTER we got back. Lol…. Though I doubt if he will be in any of the places we go.

We will keep you updated.

Ken


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

KenFitz said:


> *Life interrupts*
> 
> Well my workshop partner (Tyler) is busy in school as usual, my life partner, Jackie and I have decided on a break from the workshop re-do to celebrate another milestone. Today is our fourtieth wedding anniversary. We are waking up in Dublin…..Ireland that is. Arrived yesterday and a sort of peace came over us both on our first trip to our ancestoral homeland.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on 40 years! Hope you have many many more! Enjoy Dublin and have a pint for me!


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*It's Becoming a Barn Do Over*

Haven't been on for awhile because we have been working both in and outside the barn. I wanted to come on and post some pics so you won't think we have given up. Click below to see a slide show of before and after so far. This week we will finish the South side of the barn and I will add that pic to this post. The barn was built in 1860. I will set up a slide show so you can see what we did on the inside to preserve the building so that it could be returned to exactly what it was. Not sure why but just in case years from now someone wants to.

cli ck here: http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Barn/ to see the slide show.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

KenFitz said:


> *It's Becoming a Barn Do Over*
> 
> Haven't been on for awhile because we have been working both in and outside the barn. I wanted to come on and post some pics so you won't think we have given up. Click below to see a slide show of before and after so far. This week we will finish the South side of the barn and I will add that pic to this post. The barn was built in 1860. I will set up a slide show so you can see what we did on the inside to preserve the building so that it could be returned to exactly what it was. Not sure why but just in case years from now someone wants to.
> 
> cli ck here: http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Barn/ to see the slide show.


Very nice shop. Looks big and roomy. The before and after are really great restores. Fixed it up, made some nice changes but kept the flavor of the thing. Nice job!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *It's Becoming a Barn Do Over*
> 
> Haven't been on for awhile because we have been working both in and outside the barn. I wanted to come on and post some pics so you won't think we have given up. Click below to see a slide show of before and after so far. This week we will finish the South side of the barn and I will add that pic to this post. The barn was built in 1860. I will set up a slide show so you can see what we did on the inside to preserve the building so that it could be returned to exactly what it was. Not sure why but just in case years from now someone wants to.
> 
> cli ck here: http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Barn/ to see the slide show.


You certainly have my envy. Great restoration job. Look forward to what you do with the interior.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

KenFitz said:


> *It's Becoming a Barn Do Over*
> 
> Haven't been on for awhile because we have been working both in and outside the barn. I wanted to come on and post some pics so you won't think we have given up. Click below to see a slide show of before and after so far. This week we will finish the South side of the barn and I will add that pic to this post. The barn was built in 1860. I will set up a slide show so you can see what we did on the inside to preserve the building so that it could be returned to exactly what it was. Not sure why but just in case years from now someone wants to.
> 
> cli ck here: http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Barn/ to see the slide show.


The barn looks great.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *It's Becoming a Barn Do Over*
> 
> Haven't been on for awhile because we have been working both in and outside the barn. I wanted to come on and post some pics so you won't think we have given up. Click below to see a slide show of before and after so far. This week we will finish the South side of the barn and I will add that pic to this post. The barn was built in 1860. I will set up a slide show so you can see what we did on the inside to preserve the building so that it could be returned to exactly what it was. Not sure why but just in case years from now someone wants to.
> 
> cli ck here: http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Barn/ to see the slide show.


It's looking real good.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*Outside is done!! Inside is done except for floor.*

What you will see in the pics is the progress that we have made since last May. Sorry they are not in chronological order. Didn't have time to change file names and sequence them, but I think you will get the gist of it. We are down to the home stretch with only the shop floor to finish. It's 2/3 complete so I will finish this week. Then it's back to real woodworking.

Thanks for all of your interest over the past few months.

http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Barn/


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

KenFitz said:


> *Outside is done!! Inside is done except for floor.*
> 
> What you will see in the pics is the progress that we have made since last May. Sorry they are not in chronological order. Didn't have time to change file names and sequence them, but I think you will get the gist of it. We are down to the home stretch with only the shop floor to finish. It's 2/3 complete so I will finish this week. Then it's back to real woodworking.
> 
> ...


pfffft you don't need a floor… I haven't got one… lol

nice btw


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KenFitz said:


> *Outside is done!! Inside is done except for floor.*
> 
> What you will see in the pics is the progress that we have made since last May. Sorry they are not in chronological order. Didn't have time to change file names and sequence them, but I think you will get the gist of it. We are down to the home stretch with only the shop floor to finish. It's 2/3 complete so I will finish this week. Then it's back to real woodworking.
> 
> ...


The transition is remarkable !
Nice work : )

Lisa


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

*Let's Call it a Floor and say the Shop is Done!*

After a number of weeks, the floor is now done. I did keep the heat going for 24 hours a day through the process so the wood was pretty easy to work. I didn't pull them in pretty tight as I still have some worry about what will happen this summer when it gets pretty humid around here. I left a good 1/2" all the way around the room then covered it with baseboard. Thanks to everyone who offered advice on this.

All my tools are pretty much where I want them now. I have a few projects to build, a new cart for my drill press, one for my compressor and another as a sharpening station. You know I will be changing things all the time as we are never satisfied when we see a better idea somewhere else. I guess I'm declaring the shop back in business as you can see a Shaker Clock sitting on my bench that I have worked on for the last 2 days. Couldn't wait to make sawdust.

Here are some pics of how it turned out:

http://s1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/KenFitz8/Shop%20floor%20update/

Once again thanks for all your comments and help on our re-do.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

KenFitz said:


> *Let's Call it a Floor and say the Shop is Done!*
> 
> After a number of weeks, the floor is now done. I did keep the heat going for 24 hours a day through the process so the wood was pretty easy to work. I didn't pull them in pretty tight as I still have some worry about what will happen this summer when it gets pretty humid around here. I left a good 1/2" all the way around the room then covered it with baseboard. Thanks to everyone who offered advice on this.
> 
> ...


I am very glad for you and wish you many years of dancing in that great ballroom. Enjoy it long and well.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

KenFitz said:


> *Let's Call it a Floor and say the Shop is Done!*
> 
> After a number of weeks, the floor is now done. I did keep the heat going for 24 hours a day through the process so the wood was pretty easy to work. I didn't pull them in pretty tight as I still have some worry about what will happen this summer when it gets pretty humid around here. I left a good 1/2" all the way around the room then covered it with baseboard. Thanks to everyone who offered advice on this.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place to get lost in a project!

I just got my shop into servicable condition. It is now time to knock out some desperately needed shop projects.

Enjoy your "new" space.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

KenFitz said:


> *Let's Call it a Floor and say the Shop is Done!*
> 
> After a number of weeks, the floor is now done. I did keep the heat going for 24 hours a day through the process so the wood was pretty easy to work. I didn't pull them in pretty tight as I still have some worry about what will happen this summer when it gets pretty humid around here. I left a good 1/2" all the way around the room then covered it with baseboard. Thanks to everyone who offered advice on this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good wishes Randy and Oluf. I'm blessed to have the shop of my dreams for my retirement. Now I just have to get all the grandkids interested in woodworking. Tyler already uses the shop from time to time, so now to work on Ethan and Ashley.

Ken


----------

